# Indians sue UK Queen for return of 'stolen' £100m Kohinoor diamond



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2015)

*Indians sue UK Queen for return of 'stolen' £100m Kohinoor diamond*

• The Kohinoor was once the largest cut diamond in the world.

• The Kohinoor means "mountain of light".

• The 105-carat stone was presented to Queen Victoria during the British Raj.

*Source: * Indians sue UK Queen for return of 'stolen' £100m Kohinoor diamond - Times of India


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

Lol Yindians are stupid unless they take it and bury it back in the ground this is beyond senseless
Why not Daria I Noor also 
Think it went to the Crown from what is now Pakistan, and there was no Republic of India then

such stunts only show our small mindedness and gives us bad name


----------



## seamon (Nov 9, 2015)

> *Bollywood stars* and businessmen have united to instruct lawyers to begin legal proceedings in London's High Court to return the Kohinoor diamond.



Kamaal R khan?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2015)

the territory under rule of the Sikh Empire from which it was taken from covers parts of Pakistan, Afghanistan, China and India 
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a1/Sikh_Empire.JPG


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Now this is news. Lets see how these britishers who pretend to be so just and righteous react on this.

I do beleive that the diamond was not presented to the queen rather the king was forced to surrender it to them.

Yes it have been a part of indian heritage for a long time before it was taken by the britishers.
Many countries including china have been able to claim back there lost artifacts and treasures from other countries. There is no reason why india should be left behind. 

Just because some people think that the spoils of the war belongs to the victor only. I don't support that view. In a civilised society there shouldn't be such a concept at the first place. It's pure hipocracy. 

So, a lot depends on how britishers would react on this. They should lead by example and give it back to india. If they don't do that. Then yes they are hypocrites and they have no right to stand for human or civil rights in the world ever.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2015)

^what was returned to China? 
or give some examples of lost artifacts and treasures, want to see if the circumstances are similar to the history of the Kohinoor

does the hatred never end?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 10, 2015)

Is this really necessary?


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 10, 2015)

Why don't these people try to bring back the black money stashed abroad for the last few decades ??? 

Stupidity at it's best !!


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 11, 2015)

funny how Brits are always pointing fingers at us and always get support from everyone but Indians never get support


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2015)

what is finger pointing? who is supporting and how? can you give some examples? 

these are vague assertions. any discussion on those things, even if true, would be off-topic to this case.  I don't know how to argue against this without using random but at least concrete examples. 

India gets support for sensible things. 

UK supported India's membership in the United Nations security council
The British Council is doing many good things in India, in terms of education and culture *www.britishcouncil.in


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2015)

looks like a publicity stunt to me.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2015)

We can't get back PoK and we want to get back Kohinoor?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 12, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^what was returned to China?
> or give some examples of lost artifacts and treasures, want to see if the circumstances are similar to the history of the Kohinoor
> 
> does the hatred never end?



What's there to hate? Justice and asking for something that have been part of indian culture and heritage is not hatred. Stop the propoganda.
We don't hate you or britain. Here are just some example(apart from many. Just google) of countries efforts and trying and succeeding on getting some of those cultural heritage and artifacts back. Unfortunately, britain have the worst track record in this respect. USA is far better and just.

 Stolen Artifacts Returned to Iraq

 "These ancient treasures we are returning do not belong in the handsof any private collection or any one owner," Sarah R. Saldaña, director of ICE, said in a statement. "They belong to the people of Iraq, where they will be displayed and protected. ICE will not allow the illicit greed of some to trump the cultural history of an entire nation."

 Chinese fund for the return of national treasures

How countries are successfully using the law to get looted cultural treasures back 
 How countries are successfully using the law to get looted cultural treasures back 



Anorion said:


> what is finger pointing? who is supporting and how? can you give some examples?
> 
> these are vague assertions. any discussion on those things, even if true, would be off-topic to this case.  I don't know how to argue against this without using random but at least concrete examples.
> 
> ...



There have been many other instances in the past when that have not been the case. But, whatever UK does in india cannot be a justification for british queen to keep the indian heritage 'kohinoor' as her personal jewellery and not returning it back to indians.



Minion said:


> looks like a publicity stunt to me.



I have nothing to say about this illogical comment. The demand for this indian heritage jewel have been made many times in the past and have been very much in discussion here for decades. And there is no indian that don't want it back. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We can't get back PoK and we want to get back Kohinoor?



So, what does POK have to do with kohinoor? One thing that is not right is not a justification for not correcting other things that can be done. If you fail on one exam you don't leave studying. That's the most pessimistic comment I have ever heard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2015)

I think this should be moved to debate section in chit-chat


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2015)

[MENTION=286426]REDHOTIRON2004[/MENTION] I suspected this kind of thing was what you were talking about 
all the examples are where these things were taken from private collectors 
so if someone steals temple idols and sells them to private collectors outside India, those would be returned to India according to the examples you have given
this actually keeps happening for Indian cultural artifacts. Bear in mind that it is the greed of Indians because of which these things leave the country in the first place. 
Asian Civilisations Museum to return 'stolen' 11th-century artefact to India, Arts News & Top Stories - The Straits Times
Museums Begin Returning Artifacts to India in Response to Investigation

They are nothing like what happened to Kohinoor. There was no smuggling. Even if the transfer was illegal, Kohinoor was "taken" from the Sikh Empire, which covered portions of what is now China, Pakistan and Afghanistan also. Under what logic should it be returned to the Republic of India?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> funny how Brits are always pointing fingers at us and always get support from everyone but Indians never get support



Absolutely false. Could you elaborate on this argument pls. Indians get support over valid points. Or is it about the kohinoor diamond you are talking about?
Edit:- Okay so i see the point was made. Apologies, read the following post later.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Absolutely false. Could you elaborate on this argument pls. Indians get support over valid points. Or is it about the kohinoor diamond you are talking about?
> Edit:- Okay so i see the point was made. Apologies, read the following post later.



np 
I meant western media is always pointing fingers at our society but never looks at their own wrongs first

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> [MENTION=286426]
> They are nothing like what happened to Kohinoor. There was no smuggling. Even if the transfer was illegal, Kohinoor was "taken" from the Sikh Empire, which covered portions of what is now China, Pakistan and Afghanistan also. Under what logic should it be returned to the Republic of India?



but after partition, the Sikhs came to India so by logic, India should be its home now
It was mined in Andhra Pradesh originally and it was used as the eye of a Hindu Goddess originally

According to wikipedia-


Spoiler



Acquisition by the British[edit]
Maharaja Ranjit Singh was the founder and ruler of the Sikh Empire based in the Punjab region. He willed the diamond to the Hindu temple of Jagannath in Puri.[14][15] However, after his death in 1839 the British East India company did not execute his will.[16] On 29 March 1849, the British raised their flag on the citadel of Lahore and the province of Punjab was formally proclaimed part of the British Company rule in India.


A lithograph by Emily Eden showing one of the favourite horses of Maharaja Ranjit Singh with the head officer of his stables and his collection of jewels, including the Koh-i-Noor that he extorted from Afghan Emir Shuja Shah Durrani.[13]
The Governor-General in charge of the ratification for this treaty was Lord Dalhousie. He, more than anyone, was responsible for the British ownership of the Koh-i-Noor as a token of British rule, and he continued to show great interest in it for the rest of his life. Dalhousie's work in India was primarily aimed at development of Indian assets by the British East India Company. His confiscation of the diamond, amongst many other things, was criticized even by some of his contemporaries in Britain. Although some suggested that the diamond should have been presented as a gift to the Queen, it is clear that Dalhousie felt strongly that the stone was a spoil of war, and treated it accordingly.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2015)

eh by that logic the Kohinoor belongs to Canada and the Taj Mahal should be carted off to Iran and a Shiva Temple built in it's place

If it was taken from a mine in Andhra Pradesh, then uncut it and bury it back in the ground.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 13, 2015)

^^ thats ridiculous, care to explain why?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> eh by that logic the Kohinoor belongs to Canada and the Taj Mahal should be carted off to Iran and a Shiva Temple built in it's place
> 
> If it was taken from a mine in Andhra Pradesh, then uncut it and bury it back in the ground.



It seems very obvious that you have some particular pre conceived false notions about indians and are hell bound to prove them right. You also seem to address british occupation of india as some enlightening experience for indians as a whole. I don't want to diverge into that topic as that would take another thread altogether. I will just tell you that no country or person have ever progressed more under occupation or aggression vis-a-vis when they were free in the entire history of mankind.

There is no end to conspiracy theories and alternate realities on this topic and you would just be wasting your time here if you want to prove how great british rule was. Britishers used the colonies for there own benefits and not for the benefit of its inhabitants. 'Divide and rule' policy/doctrine was also used and deviced by the britishers only for which our people are still paying the price in the form of pakistan etc.

After reading your comment I can only say that you are preety smart if you are a britisher. Every country does what is right for them and it's people. If you genuinely think that UK would take decisions or protect indian treasures or interest than you are foolish to assume that if you are an indian.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Jan 11, 2016)

But some people says, Kohinoor is Priceless.


----------

